# Koa and Sapele Cane



## Jasonparadis (Feb 13, 2022)

My first for a cane, under the tutelage of @Don Ratcliff. One of the last island raids before he packed it up to the mainland :-) Beautiful koa burl for the handle and a matching insert halfway down the shaft, sapele for the shaft itself. Thrilled with the results!

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 11 | Way Cool 7


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Feb 13, 2022)

Nicely done. You hanging back to shuttle supplies to the islander when he embarks to the real world where koa no longer grows on trees? 
Looks like we still get to keep a token Islander here on WB.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 13, 2022)

Decadent! You have big shoes to fill now that Don is a Mainlander! Keep the projects rolling and the photos flowing! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 13, 2022)

Beautiful work! Love the insert, that's a really nice feature!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jasonparadis (Feb 14, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Nicely done. You hanging back to shuttle supplies to the islander when he embarks to the real world where koa no longer grows on trees?
> Looks like we still get to keep a token Islander here on WB.


He's definitely hoping so! Happy to remain the token Islander for now. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T. Ben (Feb 15, 2022)

Amazing cane!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Apr 21, 2022)

Silly islander, he doesn't know to take pictures of koa in full sunlight and not on a cloudy day to really see the glow of that wood.

I guess he wants us mainlanders to not get overly excited about it and try to cross the moat to steal his koa. I suppose it makes sense to take a pic like that...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JR Parks (Apr 21, 2022)

Hate to admit it but had to look up Ovilla. Beautiful cane Jason

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chatometry (Apr 24, 2022)

Don Ratcliff said:


> take pictures of koa in full sunlight and not on a cloudy day to really see the glow of that wood.


Agreed 100%. Also one single light source in a large dark room works.

Beautiful cane - Sapele and Koa are some of the most chatoyant stuff you can get!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 19, 2022)

That is awesome.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BurlyBurl (Sep 10, 2022)

Slick!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

